
Our security auditor is an idiot. How do I give him the info he wants? (2011) - snazz
https://serverfault.com/questions/293217/our-security-auditor-is-an-idiot-how-do-i-give-him-the-information-he-wants
======
philpem
I'm not sure what the best part of this is.

That I think I know the guy who posted this thread, or that I've seen this
probably half a dozen times without even realising.

I'm gonna buy them a drink next time I run into them.

